

Ask HN: Redemption rate on beta invites? - BenS

I currently have a web product in closed beta.  People sign up on our landing page and we send invites out weekly. Current users can also send out invites to their friends. I was wondering what redemption rates other people have seen on beta invites?  We are seeing ~7% from the wait list. ~15% from other users.
======
Travis
When we did our beta invites, we had about 30% signup. Of course, we were
working with a small sample (about 100 invites), all of whom were personal /
culled contacts. We used the "beta" label in the old fashioned sense, which I
guess is now more appropriate to call an alpha.

I would suggest that rather than comparing to other groups, you really focus
on that as your baseline metric. Look at it as a time-series, not inter-
company. So you have 7% and 15%; what can you do to raise the 7% to 15?
Realize that it'll always be more difficult to get people to return to signup,
versus when you have their attention on your page, so I would expect on-page
signups to be higher.

What's your product? Just curious.

~~~
BenS
thanks Travis. I totally agree about focusing on improving vs. benchmarking
against others. I was more just curious. The product is <http://pinterest.com>

~~~
Travis
I was just looking at the site and wanted to say, I love your high level
pitch, esp that it is prominent on the site: "catalog, curate, and share."
That's awesome -- the "curate" really conveys the sense of value.

~~~
BenS
I appreciate it travis. if you ever want an invite to try it out, just ping me
ben (at) pinterest (dot) com.

